# Calculating ACB for RSUs and ESPP



## hope4wealth (Sep 15, 2013)

My employer, which trades on the NASDAQ in USD, allows us to purchase stock at a discount as well as provides RSUs throughout the year.

Can anyone help with how I would calculate my ACB as it's the same ticker and I've sold all of my RSUs and ESPP throughout the year?

-for our RSUs they sell half of the lot and hold that for tax purposes
-for ESPP we buy at a discounted rate and then I sell afterwards
-they did state they held taxes from pay for ESPP as well, not sure how much or how they calculated this (will this just be on my T4 in the taxes paid section)

With USD I'm finding it a bit more difficult to figure out how this all plays out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hope4wealth (Sep 15, 2013)

OK I've been able to figure this out using various tools. Now quick question for everyone:

If I have multiple transactions of one security, do I only need to fill in one line on Schedule 3 - Capital Gains?
What should be entered in the "number" field on Schedule 3 - Capital Gains?

Thanks again!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Various posters have said they sum up individual transactions to end up with one line. Others want to be able to follow what happened if they revisit it a couple of years down the line and record the individual transactions.

As long as the total works out the same, I believe the choice is yours.


As for "number" ... it is the number of shares, mutual fund units, reit units, ... etc.



Cheers


----------



## hope4wealth (Sep 15, 2013)

Eclectic12 said:


> Various posters have said they sum up individual transactions to end up with one line. Others want to be able to follow what happened if they revisit it a couple of years down the line and record the individual transactions.
> 
> As long as the total works out the same, I believe the choice is yours.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the response. I'm keeping the details of the transactions in a spreadsheet so not worried but having to go back.

Appreciate your help! Took me a while to get through this but I'm educating myself more on the tax side which will be important for my financial plan for the years to come!


----------

